# CG Trim Gel Review



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok. Yesterday I used Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel on and 1991 T4 work van. A fair test as the van works hard and as you can see from the pics below trim is very faded.

Product: The trim gel is a clear gel with very little if any odour, a very thick product, I would recomend you apply using gloves and in my case a Autoglym sponge applicator. As the product is so thick you need to work it into the trim / tyres a little more than other thinner spray products (AG instant trye shine, Megs hot tyre shine, or Megs trim detailer) though it does spread a fair way. On the entire van I used very little from the bottle so very ecomicial. You also have to ensure the trim / tyres are dry.

Pro's: Very thick product that goes on easy and leaves a nice finish. At £9.95 for a 16oz bottle,very economical, a nice high shine,easy application.

Con's: Really only that you have to work it in a little more than other products. Can't comment on longevity as the product has on been on the trim for 1 day.
CG New look Trim Gel:








Before:








50:50
















Results:
























Thanks For looking. Any comments welcome.

Cheers.

[email protected]


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Will certainly be interested to see what it looks like after some rain. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow that stuff works really well. I've got a bottle of it but not had the opportunity to test it yet!


----------



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

Well this was the first time I'd used it, I have to say Im impressed.

Cheers Dave (@CG's)


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Ditto, its top stuff. Yes, you do have to work it in quite a bit, but well worth the effort.
I got some from dave at the last meet.
Works great even after the heavy Scottish rain.
I got about 3-4 weeks out of mine, and thats on a van used everyday and washed every 2-3 days.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Wp said:


> Well this was the first time I'd used it, I have to say Im impressed.
> 
> Cheers Dave (@CG's)


Just a little tip ,make sure you buff the product with an old microfibre cloth after applictaion and this will prevent wtaer marks and ensure durability remains :thumb:


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

i have been using this for a while - and really like it. as with most of these products, making sure the surface is very very clean first is the key


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

I love this product on exterior trim, I haven't tried it on tyres yet though. I'm a Meg's Endurance fan for tyres.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

I love this on exterior trim looks great as u can see and seems to last pretty well.

i had been using it on my tyres, but they look like they are starting to go a bit brown. i dunno if its this gel that doing it, or whether im imagining it.


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for this review, I just placed an order with Dave for some last night.


----------



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

Alex-Clio said:


> Thanks for this review, I just placed an order with Dave for some last night.


No problem.


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

ive been using it for about 5 months and ive hardly used any which is always good, and it keeps my plastic black for ages if its buffed as said before, if you dont buff it it tends to streak very quickly.


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

Used some today on my new Fiesta. Really impressed. Buffed off with MF.:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Turbo weasel said:


> Used some today on my new Fiesta. Really impressed. Buffed off with MF.:thumb:


is that a new shape fiesta? get some full size pics up:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

i bought a bottle of this and the interior gel that smell's like pear drop's and imo they both take some beating :thumb:


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> is that a new shape fiesta? get some full size pics up:thumb:


More pics here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=94851


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

been using this product for ages now, its fantastic on tyres (which according to CG is what it was originally developed for) and lasts ages. I have had mixed results with plastic trims, some work really well others does seem to last. I normally apply it and the leave it for 20mins before buffing with an old MF and then apply a second coat. 

I have a couple of old megs foam applicator i reserve for NLTG one for the tyre and one for trim, this way they stay impregnated with the gel. Another tip is wear latex gloves when you apply it as it tends to end up all over your hands as well.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Lovely stuff but can be messy round the top of the bottle. Works great for me but as posted deffo needs buffing to prevent streaking. I just go round the van twice, once on and again to buff - I've not noticed any streaking and my van is white (aren't they all? ). Probably lasts a month for me on the trim, not used it tyres. Gives a nice matt finish when buffed.

To apply I use bits of packing-box foam cut up into different shapes, then I can chuck 'em when they get all sticky.

I'd give it 10 / 10 but for the bottle. Would really benefit from some kind of dispensing bottle-top, imo.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Sandro said:


> I love this on exterior trim looks great as u can see and seems to last pretty well.
> 
> i had been using it on my tyres, but they look like they are starting to go a bit brown. i dunno if its this gel that doing it, or whether im imagining it.


This happens to tyres eventually. It is just a build up of road grime and brake dust.
A good scrubbing with some APC or acid free wheel cleaner like Bilberry or my Fave, Autosmart Smart Wheels will remove this no problem.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Just to add this pic for everyone, the car is a Rover 25 with very faded rub strips;


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

Chris_4536 said:


> Just to add this pic for everyone, the car is a Rover 25 with very faded rub strips;


i tried and do use the megs trim detailier as well, but found it doesnt last very long


----------



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

On Tuesday I will be(testing) using G-techniq trim nano coat on a customers focus. I bought this as every other product I have tried has not resolved the problem. The issue with this trim is that at some point some muppet has buffed over the trim and left white / grey behind.(and yes I've tried cleaning with a whole host of products)

I'll post the before / process and results again on a separate topic. This is the first time I've used G-techniq products and I hope it resovles this issue.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

david g said:


> Just a little tip ,make sure you buff the product with an old microfibre cloth after applictaion and this will prevent wtaer marks and ensure durability remains :thumb:


Thanks for sharing and agree with David's tip above - I use this stuff loads and find a quick buff with a MF helps :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Chris_4536 said:


> Just to add this pic for everyone, the car is a Rover 25 with very faded rub strips;


That Megs trim dressing is pap...i bought some when they had a bottle on sale in halfords for £3.....wasnt impressed one bit with the product.

The CG stuff is really good and I used it on the girlfriends Golf.....i did get streaking but i dont think i buffed it enough....will try again if she lets me!!!


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Turbo weasel said:


> Used some today on my new Fiesta. Really impressed. Buffed off with MF.:thumb:


Nice results.....and a nice jumper you have there too. :lol:


----------

